# 29G and 2G



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I cant get pics here so follow the link on photobucket. The 2g is the one w/ the cocunut cave. :mrgreen: 

http://photobucket.com/albums/a131/...urrent=SideView.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3

There is a dwarf gourami in the 2 gal. he just shy lol. soon gonna be in a 5 or 10 gal.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it won't work for me


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I got the first picture then the rest came up with the dreaded red* X*


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

same here X


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

dang it im no good with pics ill work on it


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

It keeps saying file size too big so i made them smaller and I fooled around with them but it didnt change anything. How do i get the file size down??


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Make the pics smaller?

you could post the urls and we can host them for you.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

alright do i just copy and pastem from photo bucket?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

that or just the url of the picture. right click, properties, adress (url) copy/paste


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/TreeThinger.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/SideView.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/OttoOnDwarfSag.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/OtoOnJava.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/MiddlePic.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/LeftSidePic.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/GhostCatfish.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/FullAquariumPic.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/FishPiCS.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/Crypt.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/CoconutHutPic1.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/Coc.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/IMG_0869.jpg

Like that shev?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

can anyone see these??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

they work for me now.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

yay i finally got it down. Thanks shev. So what do you guys think?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, I didnt help any. if you want to show the pic instead of the link just paste that same thing in here.









Looks good fishboy! I like the carving on the top part of the cave, it looks like one of those african huts.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Love the live plants.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Looks really good! I especially like the rocks and gravel and plants contrast. Nice job!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Now im really confused. I was about to quote you shev but then i saw you posted them as [/IMG] instead of that url stuff. And also the image of the..err...mountain thing.. So maybe like this


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

wow i got it to work by accident lol.... thats my 29


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

i got lots more but i thought that was enough. Ill try and get a pic of my Dwarf Gourami in the 2 gallon


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

I like your swordtails


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks and you too lydia and fish doc. I guess they finally work


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> Now im really confused. I was about to quote you shev but then i saw you posted them as [/IMG] instead of that url stuff. And also the image of the..err...mountain thing.. So maybe like this


yeah I meant paste the url in the







icon. looks good fishboy.

or just type







around the url.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

On photobucket it has url,img, and tag i did the img one


----------

